# fertige Badwordlist?



## breytex (5. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich programmiere momentan an einem Countersystem,
und habe heute einen BadWordFilter eingebaut...
Niemand möchte websites in einem ranking haben, die sich mit schmuddelthemen befassen 

Funktionieren tut es soweit, nur mir fehlt irgendwie die kreativität und die mötige Zeit, um die gängigen deutschen und englishen badwords in all ihren Schreibweisen mit Zahlen und Buchstaben usw zu erstellen...
Das müssten ja schon so 200-400 sein, damit es sicher ist.

Gibt es eine solche fertige liste ? Am besten direkt ales array 

würde mich sehr drüber freuen!
mfG


----------



## breytex (11. August 2007)

hat keiner sotwas in der art da ?


----------



## mr_arrogant (11. August 2007)

Bastel dir ein Script das dir sämtliche Schimpfwörter von hier: http://www.schimpfwoerter.de Raus parst und in eine Textdatei oder Datenbank schreibt. 
.. oder hier: http://www.analytictech.com/mb870/bwfldata.htm
.. oder hier: http://www.4cm.com/badwordlist/index.php


----------



## Mairhofer (12. August 2007)

Es gibt doch hier im Forum das Projekt "fadz Filterliste" http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/245468-projekt-fadz-filter.html . Eventuell kannst du dort dort dich anschliessen und hast auch einen Benefit davon.


----------

